# Whats the best playboat?



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Who do you think makes the best playboats on the market today.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

wavesport project


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

can anyone tell me what they think about the Allstar compaired to other playboats.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

the best playboat made is the one that works for you.

I like the star series, but the boats I hate sell pretty well too, so they must work for someone.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Wavesport XXX


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

wavesport as a company sucks. i have heard a lot of their boats are breaking and they are making it tough to warranty. i like the ronin.


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

Dagger Kingpin
Ask anybody that paddled one.

With todays playboats you have to make a choice of style of play you want.
If you want a bouncey loop they are great but if you like older school slicey play todays boats leave alot to be desired.

Now if you can't do a trick it is not because you don't have the "Best Playboat" its you. 
Put EJ in an Transformer and he will still be a better playboater than I will ever be.



Find a boat that fits and is comforatable and that will be the BEST Playboat for you!!!!
Remember opions are worth what you pay for them.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Seriously I would have to agree with 70's soul band and the capt. Find a boat that is comfortable and feels good, but anyone that has paddled the Dagger Kingpin knows they are the shiat. Me and my roomie are both on our second ones. Whatever floats your boat will be the best playboat.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

It's hard to get a fair response to your question. Many people have their personal favorites and many here have financial ties to a company. 

And there isn't a single best boat. The designs are refined so much, that the differences are more a matter of personal taste. Some boats are better at a certain type of play, others will be better at a different type of play. 

Now, if you are asking what is the easiest boat to learn to cartwheel in, that may be a better questions, but I still doubt you'll get fair answers here. I recommend going to one of the bigger kayak stores and ask the expert. 

Also, a boat won't compensate for your lack of skill/strength.....


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

i dont think there is a bad playboat made today. go with the advice you see here. find one that feels comfy and find a hole/wave


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

> i dont think there is a bad playboat made today


Basically gh nailed it! Like I was told " they all perform about the same with each one maybe being a little better in one area, so go with comfort and fit" as you learn you will adapt to the "boat you decided on" and over come its "weaknesses" so to speak. 
Just remember with today's boats you don't have to sacrifice comfort for performance like i was told by some of the "old school" paddlers. I can spend 6 hours in m boat without a problem and I am in there as tight as can be! So if one makes this hurt or that ache try another, of course outfitting does play a big part also!
DEMO DEMO DEMO!

PS the star series blows all others out of the water hands down!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

a free boat is the best boat unless its a bliss stick ohhhhhh slam


agent 6.2 fast boat! gets huge air! super roomy little extra volume for those people that like running creeks in the playboats! sick sick sick and comfy to


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Has anyone here paddled the necky orbitfish


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I like the Ronin for hardcore play.. if there is such a thing where I live. 

But seriously, any of the new playboats made in the last 5 years are perfectly fine at doing every single possible trick. Maybe not as big as another boat, but who kidding ourselves. When was the last time there was an arial anything thrown down in CO besides for on the western front.

SCott


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I have seen huge loops in BV and Salida and watched the Jacksons throw blunts in number 4 in pueblo.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Loops and blunts are nothing new. I'm talking about inverted arials on waves and I think the one near GJ is the only place that anyone can get close to it.

So many of these boats are being marketed for big waves. But, we don't have them. So, it's a waste of money imo.

If you want huge loops do it in a small creek boat


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for the great feedback. Heres my deal. I started paddling in 97' took the last 4 yrs off due to getting married, having a kid, buying a house and getting a real job. 50+ hours a week. I just started paddling again and im still paddling my Mr. Clean produced in 1999 8ft long old school by todays standards. I can still throw down but i see all these 6ft boats and I want one. I have a chance to pick up a used All Star and I really like the outfitting of the Jacksons. I dont have time to demo every boat out there because it is so late in the season. So i just wanted some opinions since its the end of the season I figure there are some people out there that have paddled different playboats and everyone on this forum likes to give their 2 cents so i thought i would ask. Thanks again and keep the feed back coming. 

Happy paddling
P.S. where is CRASH lowe? Your my hero. HaHa.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

You still have a solid month to demo, just flows will be low. To get the most boats demo'd in the shortest amount of time, CKS in BV would be a good bet. If you don't mind the smell, Confluence in Denver would be good to. I'll bet either shop would charge a 1 day fee to try as many boats as you want.

Try: Jackson allstar, Liquid Logic Ronin, Wavesport Project, Dagger Agent...others?


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

I love my Jackson All-Star. No complaints, yet.


----------



## jakeboggs19 (Jun 9, 2009)

steven said:


> wavesport as a company sucks. i have heard a lot of their boats are breaking and they are making it tough to warranty. i like the ronin.


Liquid logic make the ronin. i got one a few months ago, and it is cracked up. everyone i talk to says that theirs has cracked as well.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Jake - this thread is 2 years old... do they even make the Ronin anymore??


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Jackson Star series are our family favorite. Hubby has the All-Star and I have the Star. We both are super happy with them.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

paulk said:


> Has anyone here paddled the necky orbitfish


One of the best boats ever designed for wave surfing: ocean or river.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Jen-
He's in Kentucky. It takes a little while for the intraweb to get from CO to KY.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

So technically this thread is 2 days old there, right? Does that mean I have posted into the future?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Jackson monstar BTW, look for it spring 2012 in Kentucky.


----------

